# La Mancha Ears



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, I have been doing more reading in the past few months than posting and now have been busy with farm chores to get settled before the snow flies. I have bought three La Mancha does, dont ask about breeding, I am going to be getting their papers this week, i do know they are Fir Meadow?? goats. Either way they re gorgeous and great milkers, and bred so it is a great deal for me. My question is this, I have Nubians and Nigerians and other than a cursory glance I dont worry about ears. The one La Mancha doe though has some yellowish discharge around one eat. nothing major and not a lot but it is there. SHe is not sick, no cough no snotty nose, just this bit of yellowish discharge, anything I should be worried about?


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Probably just ear wax. If it smells though, might be an ear infection. Usually nothing to worry about though in my experience.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I met their breeder at Convention this year. Kat is a masters degree herbalist and raises her goats organically. She didn't bring her goats, but I've seen her website and she has lovely animals - shows them at Nationals. You're lucky to have them. The yellow gunk is usually just ear wax. With La Manchas, you have to be sure to keep their ears clean. If it does turn out to be an infection, I'm pretty sure Kat would want to be of help in advising you on treatment. We usually put PennG in out LM ears, but Kat's herd responds favorably to herbal treatment.
http://lamanchas.tripod.com/index.html
Here's her website if you want to see her animal or contact her.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Lamanchas get wax almost daily with my herd. I just clean their ears and watch for any signs of infection. So far so good.


----------



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW! Awesome website! THAT is how I want to manage my herd, thank you very much! They are gorgeous animals and very wonderful to work with, and I am very lucky to have them. I thought it might just be wax, it doesnt smell, I wished it off with some witch hazel infused with oregon grape root that I made for my teenagers. I will keep an eye on it but they are very healthy thus far so I wont worry too much, just keep an eye on it. I am going to write to her about the goats and I have a few questions, especially since I raise the cows herbally I would like to go completely to herbs with the goats as well. Thanks!


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Id say ear wax too. Fir Meadow has some great Dairy Goats we have some Fir Meadow Soon Valiants semen in the deep freeze cant hardly wait to see the offspring! Good luck and enjoy your new LM's.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Probably not a problem as stated above. Congrats on your new goats and glad you are posting now.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had Lamanchas forover 30 years and in that time only had one with an actual ear infection. I try to massage around their ears on a consistent basis. They love it and it seems to keep the discharge from building up. And some of my girls never seem to have an ear discharge and others have a constant something coming out of their ears but not in a bad way. Love my LaMancha ears.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

You can also take some tissue and put on the ear and gently squeeze and see if any fluid comes out. Also watch for them to be shaking their heads or scratching the ear. A while back, Vicki mentioned it is a good idea to check and clean the ears when you trim feet. That helps you keep it a regular thing.


----------



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I wiped her ears, they have stayed clean, she does shake her head but not all the time...only when the wether gets too close. Had the vet up today and he looked at her, said it was just wax not to worry. So when I go up (which is about every hour since Lita is due today or tomorrow) I look at her ears and make sure she is ok. My husband says I worry too much but I wasnt sure what was normal with them since her full sister does not have anything like it. Thanks for all the response, and I love their ears too! No worries over freeezing ears like the Nubians, although this year they have a fully enclosed barn. Good thing too since we are about 10 inches under snow with another foot coming!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Mar 2, 2009)

One of our does had crusty stuff in one ear once but it went away on its own and she hasn't had it again. Thats not to say of course that it won't, but we keep an eye out for it. I love my Mancha ears too, they are such cute little things.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

About 1 1/2" below the ear I kneed upward a few times to squish up the wax. When it gets to the top I open up the little ear and use a Q tip to wipe out the wax. I repeat till no more comes up.


----------



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

My girls get gooey ears too then they scratch them with their hind hooves and get manure in them too---oh so attractive. I just have to wash them off periodically. Their weird shaped ears just don't drain as well.


----------

